# Buying a new projector tonight...



## keekokid (Jan 6, 2009)

After a lot of researching, (and wife convincing), I am going to be buying my first projector tonight. I am still undecided on a bulb warranty, and was wondering what everyone else has done with their projectors? So far it seems like the Mack warranty seems the best I can find. What do you all think?


----------



## Mackcam (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi. My name is Desiree and I am the Customer Relations Supervisor for Mack Camera and Video Inc. Thank you for your interest in our extended warranties. Please let me know if I can answer any specific questions that you may have regarding our warranties. You can send me a message on this forum and I will email you my contact information.

Thank you,
Desiree
Customer Relations Supervisor
Mack Camera and Video Inc.


----------



## Mackcam (Feb 2, 2009)

Mackcam said:


> Hi. My name is Desiree and I am the Customer Relations Supervisor for Mack Camera and Video Inc. Thank you for your interest in our extended warranties. Please let me know if I can answer any specific questions that you may have regarding our warranties. You can send me a message on this forum and I will email you my contact information.
> 
> Thank you,
> Desiree
> ...


2/5/09: I am unable to receive private messages or give you my email on this forum as of now but if you would like to know more about our warranties you can check out our website (wish I could give you the link). You can locate our toll free number on our website and call and speak to Laura or Barry for warranty information. 
Thank you,
Desiree


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Depending on what you buy and where you buy it... some of the manufacturers offer a bulb warranty. For those that do not, in some cases the dealer/vendor is offering a free bulb warranty. For instance, Visual Apex is offering a free two year bulb warranty on the Panasonic PT-AE3000U projector if purchased by 2/9/09. However, I am assuming you have purchased already, since you stated you were buying back on 1/22/09. So... what did you buy?


----------

